# Minecraft Lokaler Server?



## macukun (7. November 2010)

vieleicht kennt der eine oder der andere das grosse aber simple Sandbox Game Minecraft.

Ich habe es mir gekauft und meinen freunden empfohlen.

Da bald wieder eine lan-party veranstaltet wird und die meisten der Teilnehmer in besitz dieses Spieles sind wollte ich wissen ob es den möglich ist einen Lokalen Server zu errichten für das Spiel Minecraft und wenn ja wie?

vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## FrozenBoy (8. November 2010)

Bis jetzt ist auf legalem Wege (mir und einem Freund zumindest) keine Möglichkeit bekannt, dass Spiel über Lan ohne Internet zu spielen.

Man darf auch nicht vergessen das Minecraft im Moment lediglich eine *ALPHA*-Version ist .


----------

